# So i just got an encore in 45-70. Now what?



## J-Rod (Dec 10, 2010)

I traded with a gentlemen tonight and picked up an encore in 45-70, 15 in. barrel, adjustable sights. Anybody use one. Any tips on loads, holsters, scopes?


----------



## Richard P (Dec 10, 2010)

SpecialtyPistols.com   register and enjoy


----------



## fishtail (Dec 11, 2010)

Look through some of these loads, might give you some ideas.
https://www.loaddata.com/members/se...aliberid=26&header=.45 Caliber Reloading Data
Loadbooks from Midway might cover most of them.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=672709


----------



## CAL (Dec 11, 2010)

What about earplugs?


----------



## one hogman (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd recommend a 2X leupold handgun scope, and past shooting gloves, I hope you have the rubber grips instead of wood, recoil is pretty smart. You have a lot of options on loads if you handload.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 11, 2010)

CAL said:


> What about earplugs?


And a fire extinguisher in case the flame ignites some dry brush.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 11, 2010)

Recoil is not what everyone makes it out to be in the .45-70.....

It is rather pleasant IMO.....

But yes - as others have stated ears are a must.


----------



## CAL (Dec 11, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Recoil is not what everyone makes it out to be in the .45-70.....
> 
> It is rather pleasant IMO.....



Yeah,sorta like shooting a 223.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 11, 2010)

So i just got an encore in 45-70. Now what? 
 Ummmmmmmmmmmmm    Maybe go hunting...


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 11, 2010)

Now you need a rifle to go along with it.


----------



## jguess (Dec 11, 2010)

ive got a tc contender(14in barrel) in the same caliber . i love it. not sure how much differant it is than a oncore but mine packs a punch. i got my holster at a gunshop in nashville,ga  around 50bucks


----------



## jguess (Dec 11, 2010)

try lever revolution ammo im hunting with it this year. i like it so far.


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas for the tips.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you handload?


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 13, 2010)

jmoser said:


> Do you handload?



no, im afraid not.


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2010)

Get some of these: http://www.garrettcartridges.com/4570exitertech.html

Brace for epic recoil!


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 13, 2010)

pnome said:


> Get some of these: http://www.garrettcartridges.com/4570exitertech.html
> 
> Brace for epic recoil!



I bet those are stout.  $150.00 for twenty is a little steep though.  $7.50 each!!!!


----------



## fishtail (Dec 14, 2010)

Silly me, when you asked for some suggested loads I assumed you reloaded.
Some factory rounds to consider may be closer to the 300 grain weight. The ability to use a faster burning powder with lighter bullets is greatly increased, which is going to be a must with this short barrel. Not saying the manufacturers did use a faster burning powder but the ability is there.  
Just by judging the stated velocities of manufactured rounds, it would appear to me that the 300 grain rounds by Federal, Winchester and Remington would be your best bet, all are near the 1850fps range.
The lead rounds and Cowboy rounds may not be your best bet, they may use a slow burning powder in order to reduce recoil and not deform the bullet.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Dec 15, 2010)

*Garrett*

Be careful with some of those hot loads.
Some guns are not capable of handling the pressure....
From Garrett's website:
THIS AMMO IS RECOMMENDED FOR USE ONLY IN KODIAK MK IV, MARLIN, AND WINCHESTER REPEATING RIFLES
I use the Hornady Lever Evolution in my Marlin and have been pleased. 

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## armalite (Dec 18, 2010)

try the new win. dual bond bullets 375 gr.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fishunt said:


> Be careful with some of those hot loads.
> Some guns are not capable of handling the pressure....
> From Garrett's website:
> THIS AMMO IS RECOMMENDED FOR USE ONLY IN KODIAK MK IV, MARLIN, AND WINCHESTER REPEATING RIFLES
> ...



Good point but the Encore is top of the list of strong actions - much stronger than a lever gun.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 20, 2010)

jmoser said:


> Good point but the_ Encore is top of the list of strong actions_ - much stronger than a lever gun.



Nah... dat b a Ruger #1


----------

